# Only 4



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Shit you guys, again only 4 GTR's at the annual GTROC Track event at Castle Combe this Saturday !! 

Well, it's 50% better than last year when it was just gary & I holding the GTROC flag amongst the billions of bloody Scooby's and Evo's.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

You and Mr Yu in R35's - anyone else?

I assume Gary got his car on the road?

D


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Shit you guys, again only 4 GTR's at the annual GTROC Track event at Castle Combe this Saturday !!
> 
> Well, it's 50% better than last year when it was just gary & I holding the GTROC flag amongst the billions of bloody Scooby's and Evo's.


That'll probably be because 32 cars were at the ASDA "On your Marks!" Charity event raising money for Sparks children's charity  :chairshot  :flame:

Some nice pix by Rich Sams on Facebook :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

we are all coming, but just to watch the duel


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

100% better, 50% better would've been just 1 extra car.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I was thinking of coming but after the ASDA Brunters day my brakes and tyres need attention before another track day.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep and ??? I did 2 other charity events and still try make time to support the club events. however, last year there were only 2 GTR's and I was one of them !! This year, only 4. John bangs on about our events and how fantastic they are. Seems the Scooby's and Evo's have it all their own way !

I couldn't make the Asda Charity day as I was working, but have done it before, brilliant event ! 




Aerodramatics said:


> That'll probably be because 32 cars were at the ASDA "On your Marks!" Charity event raising money for Sparks children's charity  :chairshot  :flame:
> 
> Some nice pix by Rich Sams on Facebook :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 100% better, 50% better would've been just 1 extra car.


:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Dave 

You bringing the wifes the roller skate then ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yep and ??? I did 2 other charity events and still try make time to support the club events. however, last year there were only 2 GTR's and I was one of them !! This year, only 4. John bangs on about our events and how fantastic they are. Seems the Scooby's and Evo's have it all their own way !
> 
> I couldn't make the Asda Charity day as I was working, but have done it before, brilliant event !


and???? I am waiting for the discs and pads after last weekend. The car cannot be used until it is fixed. This time charity came first (by date and IMO importance) so GTROC event has to be missed.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> and???? I am waiting for the discs and pads after last weekend. The car cannot be used until it is fixed. This time charity came first (by date and IMO importance) so GTROC event has to be missed.


After 61 laps chap you're a legend, so I wouldn't worry about missing a trackday!:smokin:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> and???? I am waiting for the discs and pads after last weekend. The car cannot be used until it is fixed. This time charity came first (by date and IMO importance) so GTROC event has to be missed.


Surely you're not waiting for Nissan discs and pads? Litchfield have 400mm Alcons in stock (or did have) and correct-sized Pagid RS29s. You could easily be with us next weekend! :thumbsup:

(Although you might be a bit late to book now of course...) 

Steve, did you want me to bring the wife's Abarth 500 to give you more of a chance?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Surely you're not waiting for Nissan discs and pads? Litchfield have 400mm Alcons in stock (or did have) and correct-sized Pagid RS29s. You could easily be with us next weekend! :thumbsup:
> 
> (Although you might be a bit late to book now of course...)
> 
> Steve, did you want me to bring the wife's Abarth 500 to give you more of a chance?


BAD man David bad tempting man ;-)


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yep and ??? I did 2 other charity events and still try make time to support the club events. however, last year there were only 2 GTR's and I was one of them !! This year, only 4. John bangs on about our events and how fantastic they are. Seems the Scooby's and Evo's have it all their own way !
> 
> I couldn't make the Asda Charity day as I was working, but have done it before, brilliant event !


Fair point, well made  

Just need more dedication to do back-to-back weekends!!! :bowdown1:

(and deeper pockets!)... :sadwavey: and less committments! opcorn:

Have fun... Anglesea's on Bank Holiday isn't it... tempting. :squintdan


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Brunters was on Saturday this year Steve - and if you were at Castle Combe you weren't working and could have done Brunters...

You know you love beating up scoobies at Castle Combe...


----------

